# Upnp support when using DNSmasq

## ferrarif5

Hi,

I decided to run DNSmasq on my server to eliminate the need of the hosts file, it's working perfectly except for the fact programs can't find uPNP any more including my PS3. I don't want to run my server as a router as I have all my personal files on there etc. I just wanted a naming service, so my router is still my firewall and has uPNP enabled.

Am not sure how uPNP is discovered on the network, but am guessing it's part of the DHCP request since I've moved the DHCP service from the router to my server. Any ideas how to get uPNP running again?

Cheers

----------

## UberLord

You actually need a uPnP daemon running. It has nothing to do with DHCP.

I use miniupnpd on my NetBSD server. It's available for Linux as well.

Alternatively you can use linux-igd

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/UPnP

----------

## ferrarif5

Hi,

Just checked out the wiki, I noticed in the documentation it wants an external interface.. but since my server isn't a router it doesn't have a second network card... does that mean I just enter eth0 for both internal and external?

Thanks

----------

## UberLord

No. Upnp is only for routers.

----------

## ferrarif5

Any reason why uPNP doesn't work on my router after switching DHCP/DNS service to my server? When the router was the DHCP server uPNP worked, hence why I was wondering if it had anything to do with shifting DHCP service.

----------

## UberLord

If the router has no explicit on/off support for upnp and it is switched off when you turn off dhcp/dns then it is buggy. I would get support from the manufacturer.

----------

